# Pop-out billet cup holders - might work



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Had a bit of a snoop around at cup holder options. There's the OEM single- and double- jobs aft of the handbrake, floor-mounted doubles, Steve Schwing makes one and... er... that's about it. Something poop-out and subtle would be good, but nothing really leaps out (see what I did there?) at me.

But I did find these universal things:
















These have potential. They look to be billet alu' and the first one has a brother that can be mounted vertically - plus a double horizontal one. The websites are here if anyone's interested:

http://www.santanainteriors.com/products/billet/
http://www.extremeproducts.biz/cup-cupholder.html

First ones can be had black anodised (but I'm sure the 2nd could too). 2nd one looks like you can hide the mounting screws if you keep the fascia plate that comes with it.

Just remains to think where to put them. Maybe a horizontal one underneath each side vent closest to the windows, maybe one inside the ashtray... maybe one on the side of the transmission tunnel, but I haven't thought about space behind just yet.

Still, might work. Not sure I can take a punt on $150 (+P&P) but someone might. Or might knock up something similar in their garage, Graham. :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

79 views and no reply? Really? Are people not interested in a possible solution to the 'WTF are the cupholders?' question. :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Reminded me of this:






30 seconds onwards


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: so true! Just buy bottles instead of cans and stop drinking Costa!


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

They look quite good, trouble is we're do you fit it? I wonder if it would fix to the bottom of the ashtray?


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

I think with some improvisation it could probably go high up on the knee guard. Justt an idea??


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Location possibilities:

In the ashtray
In the pocket by the light switch
Under each side vent
Transmission tunnel
A N Other ingenious location.

Might be worth a punt...


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

I have to say the it would make more sense to get the tt cupholders rather these as the price is a bit too much again, plus the tt ones have a designated fitting area.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, kind of, but only the single one goes with the arm rest, and I've only found those at one place - and they're 120 Euros. Really want a stealth pop-out kinda thing, but am not _quite _sure enough to try one of these things. :?


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

I love the idea, just not the price, would be very interested if someone could clone cough cough lol


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.kustomimports.com.au/index.p ... /p_26.html

I've emailed when it will be back in stock. £33


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

having one before Christmas but can not say much now... this is custom to TT MKI cars.... a couple of those are nice.

have roadster and coupe along with VW MKIV/Bora VR6

8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I like these, and will prob be more practicable than the TT one, I have my OEM cup holder by the front of the drivers seat which is not to bad. these look a good option especially for the passenger side. may be worth a try for the cash, me thinks


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Graham, just take a wife or girlfriend ( both if your brave :lol: ) they hold cups beautifully- tho' cost a bit more to maintain. Can be removed from the TT at will and have additional functionality :wink:

Brian


----------



## MattyB (Jul 16, 2012)

I just added a bicycle cup holder to the underside of my armrest.


----------



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Great idea, how about carbon cage next to save on weight  :


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

MattyB said:


> I just added a bicycle cup holder to the underside of my armrest.


you sir.. need to get out more

however.. this is genious


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mondo, I like the 1st one better, the pop out one, I had a good look today and the personal choice for me would be to fit it somewhere by the passenger knee guard. I have recently bought the oem double cup holder that fits behind the handbrake and it works pretty well, holds the cup without spillage, looks good and was very easy to fit, however it's not the most practical as you have to reach behind you to grab the cup which is a bit of a compromise. Not sure I would spend the money on this to see if it worked or not however if someone has got one fitted I would give it some serious consideration? :?: if you take the plunge let me know :!:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha! That one under the arm rest is a great idea.


----------



## MattyB (Jul 16, 2012)

neil_audiTT said:


> Haha! That one under the arm rest is a great idea.


It actually works ok. I found with dual cupholders that the rearmost one was too far back. Now on long journeys I have the cup in the armrest one until it's finished and then move it to the back one and put the armrest down.

Did think about carbon fibre but much like the Sunday afternoon Bradleys there didn't seem much point when I'm carrying a few extra kilos round me waist.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

i wonder if these could be hidden somewhere?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380467576288? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought our very own WhanAB (aka Brett) was working on something like this for Christmas.

Breeeeettttt!


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

MattyB said:


> I just added a bicycle cup holder to the underside of my armrest.


That is brilliant, good work!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, been thinking about this a bit more and have stumbled across something that might work.

I must confess to not entirely realising the beauty of the 'bike drink holder under the arm rest' solution. But it won't hold an actual cup! Dur - flip the arm rest up.  I like it. But ideally I'd like a pop-out style cup holder like most modern cars have. I was thinking about bodging one where the ash tray is, or under the light switch by the driver, but may have just had inspiration from our friends at Lotus.

There's an OEM cup holder that just pulls out from the horizontal. Looks a bit like some mad S&M kit but might work a treat - either screwed into the base of the ash tray, or under the arm rest. It pulls out and slides away when not in use:










Someone's made something similar, from the LOONYs: http://www.lotusowners.com/Elise%20Cup%20Holder.html

Comments? Maybe Brett or our own Cookbot might want to knock something similar up.

Yes?


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't really get why cup holders get so much air time on here?

if you don't have them it's just another expensive mod like all the other stuff we but that's expensive????

The solution to the cup holder dilemma seems simple to me;

spend eighty quid or whatever and fit them!!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

1) £80? And the rest...
2) I don't like the OEM solution, and neither do many others; that's why the air time.

Brett, Cookbot, Old Guy... anyone with the time, skills, inclination and materials, fancy turning your mind to something like this?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mondo said:


> . Something poop-out and subtle would be good,


Poop out  , god I'm such a child.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol: I didn't notice that! :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> 79 views and no reply? Really? Are people not interested in a possible solution to the 'WTF are the cupholders?' question. :?


 :lol: :lol: Somebody need a hug... 

I must admit glad i opted for a cupholder with my new armrest, be lost without it. My old double oem mint cupholder is for sale.

Personally i wouldn't have anything resembling a bike bottle holder in the interior of my car. Oem baby.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

That was nearly a year ago, D; I'm soooo over that.



:wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> That was nearly a year ago, D; I'm soooo over that.
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


 :lol: Oh christ missed that fact.. :wink: ...just get my coat...

Damien.


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm with Mondo, the reason it gets so much air time is that there has been no "real" permanent solution that ticks all the boxes. We want the classic of the car with the practicality of a modern accessory which is the norm.

For me, a coffee in the car person, it's important and nothing better than the open road, the right music and a great coffee&#8230;.sorry having a moment there 8)

I have the oem double cup holder and although it just about serves a purpose it's not ideal to have to reach behind to grab the cup. We need to stick with it until the right one comes along&#8230; [smiley=bulb2.gif]

Billy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

A while back I picked up a saab 9-5 cup holder, just because it was so ingenious. I have yet to find a vertical patch of dash I can cut into though. It needs a slot about 1cm wide and 10cm high.

This sort of thing:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

billypicard1 said:


> I'm with Mondo, the reason it gets so much air time is that there has been no "real" permanent solution that ticks all the boxes. We want the classic of the car with the practicality of a modern accessory which is the norm.
> 
> For me, a coffee in the car person, it's important and nothing better than the open road, the right music and a great coffee&#8230;.sorry having a moment there 8)
> 
> ...


That was a lovely speech Billy mate...  I HAVE A DREAM...We must crusade and conquer this here cup holder dilemma...so that all TT caffeine addicts across our land no longer twist a painful 180 degrees to pick up our heavenly warm morning beverage. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's usually a bottle of water when the roof is down.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd love a cup holder, but only for the carriage of my McFlurry! I might look into it after I've done my gear knobs. It would most likely be an armrest/cup holder combo... as that's what I want :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> ...This sort of thing:


Ooh, I think a little bit of wee just came out. 

Me likey! Now to find a 1x10cm gap somewhere in the car... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

That 9-5 cup holder is very impressive and several on eBay for £20. Just needs someone with a spare dash to take a dremel to it


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > ...This sort of thing:
> ...


Me likely too, is there space for this Saab cup holder to sit just to the left of the 2 centre air vents :?: :?: but as already said, who has a spare dash or a big pair of B***s to have a go? I'm going to keep an eye out for a write off TT with a dash going cheap?

Damien, keep living the dream, that first coffee from the right holder will be worth the wait 

Cookbot, the armrest with a holder is great shout, look forward to you solving this one :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's some images of the Saab holder I have in case someone else wants to do the legwork  The maximum cup size is about 70mm diameter.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

would there be enough room down by the footwell, like to the of the gear stick


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

The problem with that one is that whilst very nice etc is its vertical, if it was horizontal it would be much easier to locate!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think there's another saab model had the horizontal. Easy enough to check on youtube as those saab owners were so proud of them.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> I think there's another saab model had the horizontal. Easy enough to check on youtube as those saab owners were so proud of them.


They do seem to be lol

Whoa thats one lethal cup holder, does a 180 flick on exit!!! Looks like a lhd model tho so would need a rhd version, the 180 element would cause issues... but reckon it could be done if it didnt do that!


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

The Saab idea looks cool, as said just needs someone with a huge pair to start cutting thier dash.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Bit more boring than a Saab one but what about a sharan one and replace the ashtray. I doubt many of us would miss that.... I would but didn't want to buy one to have sat around


----------

